# Crossing the border...



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll be crossing into the US from BC soon. One of my previous employers made it be known that while he was down there he would buy sundries, caulk, fillers and such, to bring back into Canada. As far as I know he is a stand up guy and does everything legally. I assume he was claiming it and all, but I was more wondering about how to go about procuring such items if I desired. My account at my supplier(SW) up here is non-transferable to the US. I am not interested in Walmart quality products so I'm at a loss.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

While I've never bought painting sundries in Canada, I would assume that if you have an account the prices and quality would be somewhat similar. 

Here's the real test:
Hop in your car (fuel cost)
Go to SW and buy materials at retail incl sales tax
Return to Canada (fuel cost)
Use materials 

To get good pricing you need to buy volume here and get a reseller permit to avoid tax. To do this legitimately, you need a business license. 

You're probably better off in the long run saving the gas and wear and tear on your vehicle. Your friend may be like my grandpa who drove 10 miles to save .05 per gallon on gas In the 90s. Aka penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

Do any paint suppliers down in the states allow an off-the-street, construction involved person to set up an account? 

Will what you just described be limited to Washington?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

FPSC said:


> Do any paint suppliers down in the states allow an off-the-street, construction involved person to set up an account?
> 
> Will what you just described be limited to Washington?


How long are you staying for? You can bring things without having to pay duty if staying for a certain length of time. 

Also, if you're coming from BC, I can almost guarantee any sundry price will be less than what you're paying in Canada. Everything is more expensive in Canada.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This conversation sounds like how old people go to Mexico to buy their prescription drugs...


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

My old employer would buy everything down in the states. He would bring his whole family and get them all to claim the maximum before any duties are billed. 

Good idea for him, but its like taking money out of our community and shipping it down to the states. I personally would rather spend a bit more and keep it local. I might shop at some stores that are American but they are still paying the employees here who spend the money here.


----------



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> How long are you staying for? You can bring things without having to pay duty if staying for a certain length of time.
> 
> Also, if you're coming from BC, I can almost guarantee any sundry price will be less than what you're paying in Canada. Everything is more expensive in Canada.


I'll be down there for over 48hrs so I'm good to bring some things back. I'm really interested in figuring out how to go about purchasing premium products for a good price. An SW employee said that I may be able to use a cash account, so I may go through my channels in Los Angeles and San Francisco, or Seattle to see if I can't find one I can use. Any idea where may be cheaper?


----------



## FPSC (Aug 8, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> My old employer would buy everything down in the states. He would bring his whole family and get them all to claim the maximum before any duties are billed.
> 
> Good idea for him, but its like taking money out of our community and shipping it down to the states. I personally would rather spend a bit more and keep it local. I might shop at some stores that are American but they are still paying the employees here who spend the money here.



Yeah I know but happy wife, happy life right?


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I have thought about doing the same thing. I usually buy at the pro buy events. But end up having stock in the warehouse and still short on site. I price retail sundries into the job so that I am covered either way. But the selection down south is way better. Last week I had to run to 3 different stores to get a 215 tip.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> This conversation sounds like how old people go to Mexico to buy their prescription drugs...


I thought the trend was to order them on the internet through India. 



FPSC said:


> I'll be down there for over 48hrs so I'm good to bring some things back. I'm really interested in figuring out how to go about purchasing premium products for a good price. An SW employee said that I may be able to use a cash account, so I may go through my channels in Los Angeles and San Francisco, or Seattle to see if I can't find one I can use. Any idea where may be cheaper?


Did you go yet? How did it all work out for you?


----------

